

PRISM data used to to help the entertainment industry tackle pirates - smsm42
http://www.sodthe.net/prism-data-used-to-help-the-entertainment-industry-tackle-pirates/

======
greenyoda
This article is just blogspam, and it even manages to mangle the link to the
original article. Here's the correct link to original article, with
references, including the PDF of the Kim Dotcom affidavits:

[http://publicaddress.net/onpoint/ich-bin-ein-
cyberpunk](http://publicaddress.net/onpoint/ich-bin-ein-cyberpunk)

